
Show HN: (Arcamens) A project management platform on top of Python/Django - iogf
https://arcamens.com/
======
duiker101
Seems like you have a pretty good product but I am sorry the presentation is
not very welcoming. Have maybe a demo or some better screenshots, the only
ones I've seen are in the docs that do not look particularly inviting. I feel
like the competition in this field is pretty fierce and a strong personality
and good presentation are essential.

~~~
iogf
We'll consider adding more screenshots in the future, maybe a video
presentation would be ideal.

------
limw
well,I think it's a github project that can be download and install on local
machine,but I am wrong.

